# Gaming PC lohnt sich ?  (Next Gen )



## Ejder93 (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo

ich überlege seit knapp 1 Woche mir einen Gaming PC zuzulegen.

Die neuen Konsolen kommen ja Ende des Jahres raus .

Meine Befürchtung ist das wenn ich jetzt ein pc fur  ca 1200 Euro kaufe dann mit den neuen Konsolen hinterher hänge . 

Rtx 2070/80
Ryzen 5 3600 

wäre lieb wenn ihr eure Meinung Sagen würdet .

bin kein pc Spezialist wenn ihr nähere Daten wissen wollt gern. 

danke im Voraus 


lg


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Ejder93 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich überlege seit knapp 1 Woche mir einen Gaming PC zuzulegen.
> 
> ...


 Wie meinst du das mit "hinterherhängen" ? Dass die Konsolen eine bessere Grafik schaffen als Dein PC? Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber ich würde eine AMD 5700 XT nehmen, die ist nur 10% langsamer als eine RTX 2070, und wenn du dann RELATIV bald schon neue Karte kaufen "musst", hast du nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben, denn die gibt es schon ab unter 400€. 

Du kannst dich da zB an diesem Special orientieren, ich hab mal die Seite verlinkt mit einem AMD-PC für unter 1000€: https://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-...nstellen-weihnachten-gaming-pcs-1338182/5/#a1  mit nem guten Mainboard und vlt nem etwas besseren Gehäuse und einer RX 5700 XT kommst du auf etwa 1100€.


----------



## Ejder93 (23. Januar 2020)

Ich danke dir fur die schnelle Antwort versuche ein besseres Beispiel zu geben . 

Mein zukünftiges PC (jetzige one X ) als Beispiel als Leistung , die jetzige Konsole X Box one . 

Dann wenn die Konsolen kommen nicht das die dann den one X Status haben und mein pc dann die normale Xbox one ist . 

So an leistungs unterschied . 

Hoffe konnte es erklären


----------



## Ejder93 (23. Januar 2020)

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X OctaCore 3,60 Ghz
Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB
16GB DDR4 RAM
SSD 240GB + HDD 1TB


1244€ ryzen 7 
999€ ryzen 5 


Lohnt sich der Aufpreis ? 


Habe mir mal einen rausgesucht 

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X OctaCore 3,60 Ghz
Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB
16GB DDR4 RAM
SSD 240GB + HDD 1TB

1


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Der lohnt sich nur, wenn du oft Dinge machst, die stark von Multicore profitieren. zB viele Programme gleichzeitig offen haben oder bestimmte Anwendungen, die mit 16 Threads deutlich besser rechnen als mit 12. Bei Spielen wäre das egal.


----------



## fud1974 (23. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der lohnt sich nur, wenn du oft Dinge machst, die stark von Multicore profitieren. zB viele Programme gleichzeitig offen haben oder bestimmte Anwendungen, die mit 16 Threads deutlich besser rechnen als mit 12. Bei Spielen wäre das egal.



Ich hab es bei meinen Neubau so gehalten, dass ich den 3700X genommen habe, aber auch nur weil er (mir) nicht wehtat.. bringt vermutlich (erstmal) nix, aber kommt halt drauf an was gerade für ein Preis-Delta herrscht zwischen den 3600 und den 3700X, meines Wissens rutschte der 3700X deswegen auch im Dezember in manche Bauvorschläge weil der preisliche Unterschied gerade gering war, aber ich verfolge die Preise nicht täglich.

Ansonsten würde ich es auch wie Herbboy sehen, erstmal nicht überproportional viel in die Grafikkarte investieren, da würde ich schauen, was sich da tut in nächster Zeit (ja, das kann man bei Hardware irgendwie immer sagen.. aber ich denke Prozessor und alles drumherum - seitig ist man recht leicht auf dem Level der kommenden Konsolen vermutlich, aber Grafik könnte noch interessant werden. Natürlich werden die Konsolen auch nicht mal eben die oberste Top-Range der PC Grafikkarten weghauen können, aber Preis-Leistungsmäßig könnte sich im Grafikkarten Bereich eveeeeentuel noch was tun).


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab es bei meinen Neubau so gehalten, dass ich den 3700X genommen habe, aber auch nur weil er (mir) nicht wehtat.. bringt vermutlich (erstmal) nix, aber kommt halt drauf an was gerade für ein Preis-Delta herrscht zwischen den 3600 und den 3700X, meines Wissens rutschte der 3700X deswegen auch im Dezember in manche Bauvorschläge weil der preisliche Unterschied gerade gering war, aber ich verfolge die Preise nicht täglich.


 Es sind aktuell um die 130€ Differenz. Bezogen auf einen PC, der sowieso 1100€ kostet, ist das natürlich nicht extrem viel, aber 130€ sind auch nicht wenig Geld.    Und in Games sowie normalen Anwendungen sind sich beide sehr ähnlich, da liegt der 3700X zwischen 0 und 5% vorne. Bei Multithread-Anwendungen können es 30% und mehr sein.


----------



## fud1974 (23. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es sind aktuell um die 130€ Differenz. Bezogen auf einen PC, der sowieso 1100€ kostet, ist das natürlich nicht extrem viel, aber 130€ sind auch nicht wenig Geld.    Und in Games sowie normalen Anwendungen sind sich beide sehr ähnlich, da liegt der 3700X zwischen 0 und 5% vorne. Bei Multithread-Anwendungen können es 30% und mehr sein.



Ich sag ja, macht nicht unbedingt Sinn .... vielleiiiiiiiicht gibt es ja dieses Jahr bestimmte Sachen die extrem auf die Cores sich ausbreiten (Flightsimulator ?). Schaden tut es jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.

Bei meinen Build ist eh einiges nicht rational zu begründen. Ich bekomme bei Netzteilen immer die Flatter was die Leistung angeht und baue dann größer ein, als ich jemals brauche. Ich hab 650 Watt und sehr, sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich hätten es 550 oder 500 Watt auch getan.

Tja, und dann noch die 6 (oder 7? Ich hab aufgegeben es zu zählen) SSDs im System verteilt..... na ja, sie "sammelten sich an" und waren zu schade zum vergammeln.  Die M.2 SSDs noch gar nicht mitgezählt, die kamen jetzt frisch dazu, die gab es noch nicht als ich den Vorgänger baute...

Aber es funktioniert. 

Aber als Bauvorschlag würde ich meinen nicht raushauen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

nicht falsch verstehen: ich würde den 3700x durchaus nehmen, wenn ich das Geld hab und nicht deswegen an was anderem sparen.


----------



## Ejder93 (23. Januar 2020)

Habe mir jetzt dieses System zugelegt .

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 HexaCore 3,60 Ghz
Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB
16GB DDR4 RAM
SSD 240GB + HDD 1TB


Insgesamt 999€ 

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Ejder93 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt dieses System zugelegt .
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 HexaCore 3,60 Ghz
> Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB
> ...


 Welches Mainboard hast du denn genommen? Ist das ein Fertig-PC?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Wenn es nur eine 1TB HDD ist, dann würde ich ja lieber eine 1TB SSD nehmen anstelle der SSD + HDD Kombi. Es lohnt sich bei vielen Spielen schon die auf SSD zu installieren.


----------



## Ejder93 (24. Januar 2020)

Ja genau fertig pc

AMD B450

Werde es mit ssd Aufrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Ejder93 schrieb:


> Ja genau fertig pc
> 
> AMD B450
> 
> Werde es mit ssd Aufrüsten


kann man den auch direkt mit ner größeren SSD bestellen? Am besten wäre 960-1000 GB als M.2-SSD, wobei der Vorteil zumindest derzeit noch nicht sooo groß ist im Vergleich zu einer SATA-SSD.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Februar 2020)

[GELÖSCHT DA ANTWORT AUF EINEN ALTEN BEITRAG]


----------

